# Would you wear a sweater knitted from your dog's fur?



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I saw this on CNN.com today - a couple wearing sweaters ("jumpers" for our friends across the ocean) they knitted from their dogs' fur. 

http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/living/2008/03/20/fisher.uk.pet.hair.clothes.itn

Would you wear one made from your dog's fur if given the chance?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Several months ago someone posted a link to an outfit that would clean and spin animal hair into yarn. I kept it and started saving fur..... nuts, huh??? I've read that dog fur really would be much to warm to wear as a sweater unless you're in REALLY cold area. However, I would love to have a small throw made of their fur. We had a woman who had a therapy dog at the Rehab hospital I worked at ( a Greeat Pyr ) and she had a small sample of his hair knit and the patients were fascinated with it !!!!

http://vipfibers.com/index.html


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

I'd have to say no. I mean, I can understand why some people would, but to me it seems a little too morbid.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I saw that too! I gotta say, they were pretty ugly. Mainly cause of the design!

I voted no...btw.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

No.......creeps me out.


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom (Sep 2, 2007)

There was a piece on tv a while back about a woman from Europe who moved to Newfoundland after visiting there to see the province her dogs were named for. She has 4 or five Newfies and spins and knits their fur into accessories to sell. I can see that, but not after their gone- I agree,that seems morbid.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My dear, late friend Gini was an incredible knitter. For my 40th bithday she made me a beautiful sweater. It is a Fair Isle style in an iced raspberry color with deep indigo and cream and grey in the pattern of the yoke. She had saved hair from our Ch Nitelite's True Nor'Easter and had it spun with fine wool. It's beautiful. 
Gini also gathered all the hair from 2 days of specialties in St. Louis, had it spun with fine wool, and knitted a hat and mittens, which she donated to and were raffled off to benefit rescue.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

i voted NO.....and i agree with FranH...kinda creepy. LOL


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

And I agree that the pieces shown in the article are hideous looking. The look more like the animals were skinned than the hair spun and knitted.

I will take a photo of the sweater that Gini made and post it. It's not creepy or weird at all.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

There's a place in California that you can send your beloveds (HUMAN) remains too and they'll make jewelry out of it....

so i guess thats about the same.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

I don't know why it seems icky to me - it's fur just like a sheep or an alpaca, but somehow doesn't seem the same. Maybe because it's not widely done?

It's a bit like getting the heebie jeebies over eating strange bits of a cow. Why is a muscle or rib okay in my mind and not a tongue or an organ?


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

its Gross.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

Just looks like a hair shirt to me.

dg


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Although, I don't like the pieces shown on the website, I am surprised at the response of the idea. I don't see it as being morbid at all......do you all think the same with people donating hair for wigs to be made for cancer patients ????? And how many Moms have a lock of their kiddos first haircut ????? And Pointgold, the gift your friend made was special for not only its link to a very special dog but, now that she's gone, what a treasure to have a piece of her handiwork. I know I have several sweaters my Mom knit me and now that she's gone they have an even more special place in my heart. The work and love that went into each one are irreplaceable.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Celeigh said:


> I don't know why it seems icky to me - it's fur just like a sheep or an alpaca, but somehow doesn't seem the same. Maybe because it's not widely done?
> 
> It's a bit like getting the heebie jeebies over eating strange bits of a cow. Why is a muscle or rib okay in my mind and not a tongue or an organ?


I agree, just seems odd to me. I have sweaters & scarves made from my llamas fleece & llama blended with my goats' Mohair. they are unbelievably warm & so soft. but I couldn't imagine wearing a dog hair sweater (I'm usually picking dog hair off of my sweaters!)

I guess it's because the dogs top coat is very soft but still coarse. these medulated fibers or "guard hairs" are skirted out of my fleeces before they are processed.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

"*Cruella de Ville, Cruella de Ville*
* If she doesn't scare you, no evil thing will*
* To see her is to take a sudden chill*
* Cruella, Cruella de Ville*

* The glare in her look, the ice in her stare*
* You innocent children, you'd better beware*
* The world was such a wholesome place until*
* Cruella, Cruella de Ville*

* First, you think think she's a devil (she's a devil)*
* And after time has worn away the shock*
* You come to realize, you see it in her eyes*
* She's watching you from underneath a rock*

* That vampire bat that in she released*
* She ought to be locked up and never released*
* Like a spider for the kill, that's old*
* Cruella, Cruella de Ville*

* First, you think think she's a devil (she's a devil)*
* And after time has worn away the shock*
* You come to realize, you see it in her eyes*
* She's babi-bidi-babi-bidi-badi-bah!*

* That vampire bat that in she released*
* She ought to be locked up and tossed away the keys*
* The world was such a wholesome place until*
* Cruella, Cruella de Ville*
* Oh! Cruella*
* Cruella, Cruella de Ville"*​


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Although, I don't like the pieces shown on the website, I am surprised at the response of the idea. I don't see it as being morbid at all......do you all think the same with people donating hair for wigs to be made for cancer patients ????? And how many Moms have a lock of their kiddos first haircut ????? And Pointgold, the gift your friend made was special for not only its link to a very special dog but, now that she's gone, what a treasure to have a piece of her handiwork. I know I have several sweaters my Mom knit me and now that she's gone they have an even more special place in my heart. The work and love that went into each one are irreplaceable.


 
I'm actually surprised, too. Especially given some of the ways that people have posted that they share and live with with their pets. Yet they'd wear shoes made out of leather from slaughtered cattle, eat the meat, wear wool from sheep and even keep the cremains of pets passed. I see spinning the hair, which does need to be blended with wool, as a pretty sensible way of making use of it. And my sweater, for me, is a special remembrance on several levels. I get many compliments on it whenever I wear it. Sometimes I tell people how it was made, sometimes I don't. No one freaks out. 
To each his own, as the saying goes.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> I'm usually picking dog hair off of my sweaters!)


But you wouldn't have to with this sweater!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I suppose that my reaction is a reflection of our social mores. I love to eat meat, I love leather and wool, but those animals are raised for that, dogs aren't. They're part of the family, and to me it would be like carrying a purse made from my sister's hide.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

No thanks. I already have many clothes that are dog hair covered and that is enough for me


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> I suppose that my reaction is a reflection of our social mores. I love to eat meat, I love leather and wool, but those animals are raised for that, dogs aren't. They're part of the family, and to me it would be like carrying a purse made from my sister's hide.


Well, of course to have a "sister-hide " purse would of course mean bodily harm !!!!!!! So I can't equate that to using naturally shedded dog hair. And again, I guess you would not approve of humans donating their hair for wigs to cancer patients or mothers keeping a lock of baby's hair ???? That's much more equatable ! Let's at least compare apples to apples !


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I always saved Sam's hair after brushing. I left it in a basket for birds. If I could wear something made from Sam's hair, I would love it. I saved some of his hair in a plastic bag after he passed. I take it out and hold it to feel and smell him again. It's not creepy when it's your beloved pet. I will start saving Ike's this summer, for my winged friends.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Coffee'sDad said:


> Just looks like a hair shirt to me.
> 
> dg



...."and this hair shirt is woven, it's woven from your brown hair..."
Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

paula bedard said:


> I always saved Sam's hair after brushing. I left it in a basket for birds. If I could wear something made from Sam's hair, I would love it. I saved some of his hair in a plastic bag after he passed. I take it out and hold it to feel and smell him again. It's not creepy when it's your beloved pet. I will start saving Ike's this summer, for my winged friends.


I so agree. Perhaps it takes the heartache of loss to be able to appreciate what is considered precious.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

This is a very common practice in the Great Pyrenees world. When they blow their coat, this fur is spun into wool. It is much warmer supposedly than rabbit or sheep fur. It does get washed before hand.

I have been to dog shows and expos where I have seen mittens and hats made from Great Pyrenees fur.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> There's a place in California that you can send your beloveds (HUMAN) remains too and they'll make jewelry out of it....
> 
> so i guess thats about the same.


Yes, there is a funeral home around me that will make your beloved husband into a manmade diamond!


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

cubbysan said:


> Yes, there is a funeral home around me that will make your beloved husband into a manmade diamond!


Well, if you can't get one out of him when he's alive....


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

ummm... no... ew..


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

missmarstar said:


> ummm... no... ew..


Yeah, really. Had to make to joke though.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i would consider making a bedspread out of their fur though... its covered in it enough as it is!!! 

ok, end joke. lol


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

When I was working as dental assistant, we had a patient bring in a sweater made out of her dog's hair, I can't remember what type of dog but it was white. It was soft but it smelled like wet dog. Do all these sweaters smell like wet dog or is it just hers that smelled?


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Yeah, sure, why not? It's no different than angora or cashmere. Besides, I'd look good in that color! lol


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I thnk I already do  maybe not on purpose.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

savannah said:


> When I was working as dental assistant, we had a patient bring in a sweater made out of her dog's hair, I can't remember what type of dog but it was white. It was soft but it smelled like wet dog. Do all these sweaters smell like wet dog or is it just hers that smelled?


Mine has no odor. I have no idea if the fact that our dogs are bathed weekly has anything to do with it, or if it is in the making of the yarn. The hair was spun professionally, blended with fine wool, and processed as would be any high quality yarn. It is not itchy, surprisingly.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I try hard to NOT smell like dog most days.


----------



## Coffee'sDad (Mar 10, 2008)

For any of you "left-wingers" who missed it, this was on Fox News this afternoon.

dg


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Here is the sweater that Gini made for me.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I would so wear a sweater made from Charlie's hair. I don't find it creepy at all. Now a sweater made from my persians hair, I'd be in the hospital.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

wow it matches your wall lol 

cool sweater, it looks warm


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Here is the sweater that Gini made for me.


That is awesome!!!


----------



## historicprim (Nov 24, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Here is the sweater that Gini made for me.


I love it! Thanks for posting a pic


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Here is the sweater that Gini made for me.


 
WOW PG...... that is stunning !!!!!! Gini was very talented and undoubtedly loved you so much...... that is a tremendous amount of work. I'm sure it's very near and dear to your heart.

Betty


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> WOW PG...... that is stunning !!!!!! Gini was very talented and undoubtedly loved you so much...... that is a tremendous amount of work. I'm sure it's very near and dear to your heart.
> 
> Betty


 
Thanks. While it may not be everyone's style, I don't think that it is creepy, or weird, or morbid. Tiller (Ch Nitelite's Tru Nor'Easter) was Gini's first champion, and she was very proud of him. He was also Lyric's last champion son. So yes, it's very special to me, and for Gini to to have gone to the effort and time makes it even more so. I miss her terribly.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

PG, That is a beautiful sweater, you can't even tell it has dog hair in it. Nothing like the one I saw. It has golden retriever hair in this, not another breed, right? Now I would wear something like that. Your friend did an excellent job.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Alas, I wish I was good at Fair Isle, but I can no longer knit as knitting in Continental style killed my arm from the quick repetitive motion (I used to be able to churn out a DK weight sweater in about 3-4 weeks knitting a few hours everyday). The last major undertaking I had was a knit cable hat for my best friend on 3mm needles.

I don't think it's morbid at all and I love hugging and snuggling with my dog....I also love wearing merino wool but I don't think I would necessarily go and hug a sheep! One of my least favourite fibers is probably mohair, although it can cover knitting mistakes, it's impossible rip out stitches nicely and it looks like it adds 10lbs to your figure.


----------



## Gold Elyse (Jan 6, 2008)

I would not. It is not my thing to wear fur.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

tintallie said:


> Alas, I wish I was good at Fair Isle, but I can no longer knit as knitting in Continental style killed my arm from the quick repetitive motion (I used to be able to churn out a DK weight sweater in about 3-4 weeks knitting a few hours everyday). The last major undertaking I had was a knit cable hat for my best friend on 3mm needles.
> 
> I don't think it's morbid at all and I love hugging and snuggling with my dog....I also love wearing merino wool but I don't think I would necessarily go and hug a sheep! One of my least favourite fibers is probably mohair, although it can cover knitting mistakes, it's impossible rip out stitches nicely and it looks like it adds 10lbs to your figure.


 
Well I happen to think that anyone who can knit ANYthing is some sort of creative genius! I cannot knit to save my life... My grandmother started to teach me. I got the "knit one purl 2", had about a 12 inch long piece started, and then she died. I kept going for a while and realized I had no idea what to do to end the thing. I imagine it's still on some knitting needles, packed away in a cedar chest somewhere!

My sweater is all Tiller (Golden Retriever) hair and is blended with some fine wool. I think that how it is spun, and dyed, must make a huge difference.

Now, all that said, I most certainly wouldn't wear something made for the hide of a dog, that WOULD freak me out. But naturally shed hair is completely different.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Well I happen to think that anyone who can knit ANYthing is some sort of creative genius! I cannot knit to save my life... My grandmother started to teach me. I got the "knit one purl 2", had about a 12 inch long piece started, and then she died. I kept going for a while and realized I had no idea what to do to end the thing. I imagine it's still on some knitting needles, packed away in a cedar chest somewhere!
> 
> My sweater is all Tiller (Golden Retriever) hair and is blended with some fine wool. I think that how it is spun, and dyed, must make a huge difference.
> 
> Now, all that said, I most certainly wouldn't wear something made for the hide of a dog, that WOULD freak me out. But naturally shed hair is completely different.


I totally agree with the hide issue. As a funny aside, when my younger son was probably7 or 8, he went to a friend's house who had a "big Game hunter" in the family. Unbeknownst to me, there were stuffed large game ( some sort of large cat, bear, etc) in their den. When he came home, Bobby looked at our aging black lab/springer and very calmly said, "Mom, when Apache dies, I think we should get her stuffed." I about passed out and was very concerned about this poor, disturbed child, untiil finding out about his friends house !!!! ROFL Luckily, he turned out to be UN-disturbed and is now 27 and a pediatrician !!!!!


----------



## kellange123 (Apr 13, 2007)

Just by hugging Daisy during shed season I get a dog fur sweater, no knitting required! I do not think I would ever purposely knit a sweater out of that though, that sounds yucky!


----------



## tannernoodle (Mar 19, 2008)

that's too funny, I always would get irritated with all the golden fur on my clothes, bed, furniture, so to wear it I'd have to say a big NO! ha ha!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

I know this is a little old, but as a knitter I would have to say YES! Well... maybe not a sweater, but a scarf or some other winter accessory might be nice. 

The way I look at it is, people wear wool, alpaca, cashmere, angora and all sorts of other animal fibers (I've even seen yak yarn!) so why not soft fluffy golden yarn? I mean, a lot of those other animals are dirty and stinky but my dog is clean and well brushed and well loved. So what's the big difference?

I think the main thing keeping me from doing it is the effort and cost involved. You have to collect the fur and send it to be cleaned and spun. It's kinda pricey for yarn.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

It doesn't bother me; this is only the shedded fur and heaven knows it's been all over me already!


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Sivin said:


> It doesn't bother me; this is only the shedded fur and heaven knows it's been all over me already!


 
hahaha...true. We were just joking the other day after brushing Karma that we could make a sweater or two by the end of the summer.

I do like the idea of a throw or a scarf or something though.


----------



## Phillyfisher (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't think so! But as a flyfisherman/flytier I definitely see some doggie flies being tied up with some of the puppy fur Tucker is losing.


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Adriennelane said:


> "*Cruella de Ville, Cruella de Ville*
> * If she doesn't scare you, no evil thing will*
> * To see her is to take a sudden chill*
> * Cruella, Cruella de Ville*
> ...


I actually LOL'ed and had to explain why I was laughing to my mom and boyfriend.


----------



## sophiesadiehannah's mom (Feb 11, 2007)

just as i started to collect the fur from my 4 goldens up pops this post. well i am a knitter and i am saving fur for yarn. if it is properly cleaned and spun there will never be an odor. look at pg's sweater, it is totally awesome and the number of hours that took to make is a labor of love.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I could not do that. BUT in meantime, I don't think have I have stepped out of this house in almost 14 years withut being covred in golden fur. And for 20 years before that, it was red Irish Setter fur.

PS, Got a big chuckle out of the words to the song. I was 15 or16 the first time I saw it and had special prmission from paretns to go to the mid night show at the Tyler Theater to see it. I don't even remember the guys name, but we went to an earlier movie went to eat, and then went back to see 101 Dalmatians. I have the "live version: also, but just never got into it like I did the cartoon veron. Still oneof my favorite all time movies.


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

I voted no, but I already do kind of wear dog fur if you count what sticks to my clothes and doesn't come off me when I use the sticky roller thing! There is always some left!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am allergic so I wear enough of their fur the way it is! : )
It would be nice to make some money on it though!
I use it to try to keep rabbits away from my roses. They love them for some reason.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

How funny, I was at the vets today with Murphy and we were talking about all the hair and he said he new people that made a sweater of their dog's hair!


----------



## jason0618 (Sep 17, 2007)

weird... Just weird...


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I voted thinking it was castoff undercoat obtained by brushing. I'd wear that. It'd be warm and water-resistant. If it was hair shaved off a dead dog, I'd never in a million years touch it.

But, as I've cleaned the lint filter over the years and brushed the dog, I've thought I'd like to have a sweater as nice as his coat.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No..... this was definitely fur from brushing, not off dead animals !!!! There is even a site that will take your fur and spin into yarn.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> No..... this was definitely fur from brushing, not off dead animals !!!! There is even a site that will take your fur and spin into yarn.


Well, then that rocks. It would take a while to save it up, but I think it'd be really comfy. Better than cashmere.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

tippykayak said:


> Well, then that rocks. It would take a while to save it up, but I think it'd be really comfy. Better than cashmere.


YEA !!! That's the way I feel, but we are definitely in the minority. BTW, the spinning site does not advise doing a total article in the fur because it would be way too warm.... if I remember right, they recommend mixing it. (Can you tell I've been saving Penny and Maggie's brushings???)


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

My sweater (photo posted earlier in thread) is very precious to me, made from hair from our Tiller, by Gini, both who died too young of cancer. And no one has every thought it anything other than a beautiful, hand knit sweater. If I told them it was dog hair would they suddenly think it weird after saying it was beautiful?


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> My sweater (photo posted earlier in thread) is very precious to me, made from hair from our Tiller, by Gini, both who died too young of cancer. And no one has every thought it anything other than a beautiful, hand knit sweater. If I told them it was dog hair would they suddenly think it weird after saying it was beautiful?


Looking at the poll results, I'd assume that even many dog lovers would think it was weird. I don't know why people would rather wear the leavings of a strange, unknown, shaved sheep than the fur off the dog you cuddle with every day. But that's me, and we're definitely the minority.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Yeah, I never could figure out why were in the minority..... it just seems SO acceptable to me..... almost cathartic.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

It seems odd to me, I guess just because I had never heard about it before, but maybe it will catch on and be “normal”. The sweater posted by Pointgold is beautiful! The ones in the original video posted are hideous!!


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Okay, I voted "YES", after reading the entire thread. I originally was going to vote "depends" based on whether the pet was alive or dead prior to using the hair/fur, but then I realized that all-y'all are talking about saving the hair/fur now and making something. That sounds GOOD to me!!! Talk about warm!!! I'd love it - although I'm usually a hot-body normally. I am a wee bit concerned about the "wet-dog" smell though!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Mandy's Dad said:


> Okay, I voted "YES", after reading the entire thread. I originally was going to vote "depends" based on whether the pet was alive or dead prior to using the hair/fur, but then I realized that all-y'all are talking about saving the hair/fur now and making something. That sounds GOOD to me!!! Talk about warm!!! I'd love it - although I'm usually a hot-body normally. I am a wee bit concerned about the "wet-dog" smell though!


They thoroughly clean the yarn so there is no residual odor....... think how a dirty old sheep would smell. YUCK.... I'd take a dog anyday. lol


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Mandy's Dad said:


> Okay, I voted "YES", after reading the entire thread. I originally was going to vote "depends" based on whether the pet was alive or dead prior to using the hair/fur, but then I realized that all-y'all are talking about saving the hair/fur now and making something. That sounds GOOD to me!!! Talk about warm!!! I'd love it - although I'm usually a hot-body normally. I am a wee bit concerned about the "wet-dog" smell though!


With my sweater, and I have to surmise this is pretty much the norm, the hair was spun with fine wool, and went through a thorough cleaning process which included boiling before it was dyed. Gini said that it also helps prevent shrinkage later. There is no odor whatsoever. I've had 100% wool sweaters that did have an odor, and that I could not wear because of the lanolin in the wool. The sweater Gini made for me causes me no problems, and is soft as can be.


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Then DEFINITELY, I'd wear one!!! Mandy just doesn't shed much, so I'll probably wait until we get Karleigh and start saving her's!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I know a husband and wife who wear sweaters made from their dogs fur, proudly. I've been on the elevator with them and there is no smell and you would have no idea their dogs coat was spun in the sweater. They're beautiful!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*a Harry Sweater?*



FranH said:


> No.......creeps me out.


Me too.:yuck:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> With my sweater, and I have to surmise this is pretty much the norm, the hair was spun with fine wool, and went through a thorough cleaning process which included boiling before it was dyed. Gini said that it also helps prevent shrinkage later. There is no odor whatsoever. I've had 100% wool sweaters that did have an odor, and that I could not wear because of the lanolin in the wool. The sweater Gini made for me causes me no problems, and is soft as can be.


 
Laura, I know I've said it before, but that sweater is stunning. What a wonderful testament to your love and friendship !!! I have many sweaters my Mom knit for my family and I always feel so close to her when I wear or see one.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Hmmmm but geee, why stop at a sweater? How about pants too? And fuzzy booties......Oh wait! I could dress up as a Golden Retriever for next Halloween? And Piper could dress up as a human? The possibilities are endless.........


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WLR said:


> Hmmmm but geee, why stop at a sweater? How about pants too? And fuzzy booties......Oh wait! I could dress up as a Golden Retriever for next Halloween? And Piper could dress up as a human? The possibilities are endless.........


Well I guess you could dress as a sheep if you wear wool, or a goat if you wear angora.... or a llama,..... shoot my shoes are cowhide, hubby has a bison belt.... and the list goes on. Which animal should I be today????


----------



## flyaway (Jul 30, 2008)

I feel like logically it shouldn't be any creepier than wearing wool or angora (which I don't find creepy at all). But it is nonetheless really creepy to me!


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

http://www.pet-gems.com

I think the hair is a it morbid but I relaize I kind of contradict my self, I read somewhere that the ashes (the carbon part) can be made into a stone and when moxie passes that's what I want done with her ashes, made into a stone and put into a necklace that I can wear forever.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

*Ashes into Stone*



AcesWild said:


> I think the hair is a it morbid but I relaize I kind of contradict my self, I read somewhere that the ashes (the carbon part) can be made into a stone and when moxie passes that's what I want done with her ashes, made into a stone and put into a necklace that I can wear forever.


I didn't know that could be done.


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

Neither did I until I read about it somewhere. I think it's pretty neat. I am actually glad I can do that someone suggested I get her "stuffed" or whatever and now THAT i find truely morbid but then I did tihnk about it, putting her up on my mantle.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

I really don't get why it would be creepy or "morbid". A dog that you love sheds the hair, or you comb or brush it out. It's disposed of as trash even though it can be spun into something beautiful and useful. There is no death involved (unless, as in the case of my sweater, the wonderful dog that the hair came from happened to die). Your wool sweater, on the other hand, is sheared off of a dirty sheep that you have no connection to, and spun into something beautiful and useful. And that sheep is very likely to end up butchered. Likewise the cow whose HIDE (not just shed hair) was used to make your shoes, boots, belts, handbags and wallets. That isn't "creepy" or "morbid" to you?
When I read of some of the things that people on this forum do for, or because of, their dogs, I am quite frankly surprised that spinning his hair into yarn is looked at so unfavorably.

As for the dog hair clothing shown in the original post - no matter WHAT it is made of, it's simply ugly, and tacky.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Pointgold said:


> Your wool sweater, on the other hand, is sheared off of a dirty sheep that you have no connection to, and spun into something beautiful and useful. And that sheep is very likely to end up butchered. Likewise the cow whose HIDE (not just shed hair) was used to make your shoes, boots, belts, handbags and wallets. That isn't "creepy" or "morbid" to you?


Not really. They're livestock, not my cherished domestic pet.

Though I have to say in the dead of winter here in the Northeast, there are many times I tell Daisy I wish I had her coat! But it's her coat. I like it better on her


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Not really. They're livestock, not my cherished domestic pet.
> 
> Though I have to say in the dead of winter here in the Northeast, there are many times I tell Daisy I wish I had her coat! But it's her coat. I like it better on her


 
PETA uses this same line as regards fur coats which have been made from dead animals.

Spinning SHED hair into yarn is a far sight different than using an entire skin of an animal, and I assume that any of your dog's hair that is either brushed out or has been shed is simply disposed of. What is creepy or morbid about using it, rather than putting it in the trash?

I am delighted to have something that was made with love from a pet that I cherished beyond belief by a friend who I treasured beyond description. Tiller was Lyric's last son, and Gini's first champion. They are both gone, and I consider myself very lucky to have a very tangible piece of them.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Laura, I love that sweater and would be thrilled if someone made me one out of Finn's sheddings. Not only do I like the idea and don't think it morbid at all, it would bring joy to have a beloved pet's hair woven into a beautiful article of clothing.


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

:wavey: Just checking in.


----------



## Golden_girl (Oct 29, 2007)

That is abit weird. I mean, Hercules is lovely and very fluffy....but his fur as a clothing item is taking it too far. =) I voted no, by the way.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

*Here are two pro-doghair clothing arguments that I haven't read in this thread. *

*First I've read threads where a new owner asks about what sort of clothing to purchase that won't attract dog hair. I read and I laugh. But here is a ready made solution to the problem. A clothing alternative that won't 'show' the dog hair that it attracts.... because it's made of the same material.*

*Second, we live in an age where we should all be making an attempt to be more ecologically friendly. Recycling. It makes sense to recycling your dog's hair. After all, it isn't harming the dog... you are simple saving and cleaning the hair that accumulates when you brush your dog. And it is a good choice because it has excellent insulating qualities. *

*I've had dogs with coarse coats And, I have had dogs with long silky soft fluffy coats. So I think that not every dog would have hair that would suit such a purpose. *

*To those of you that are concerned about 'wet dog smell'... well I suppose this could be a problem if you have a tendency to roll in the wet grass and then roll around in the dirt when you go outside. But personally, I tend to avoid such activities when I am fully clothed. *

*What in the world is morbid about your dog's hair? Do you not pet your dog because you find it gruesome or icky? The concept of dog hair wool is a little weird at first.... but morbid? *

*And finally, because I have dog allergies, I couldn't wear a dog hair sweater without developing an extreme case of eczema. But that's also true when it comes to wool. So for now I'll continue to save the hair for the birds.*


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I always recycle Daisy's shed hair  I throw it outside for the birds and animals to use for their nests.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Bob-N-Tash said:


> _(snipped)_*I've had dogs with coarse coats And, I have had dogs with long silky soft fluffy coats. So I think that not every dog would have hair that would suit such a purpose. *
> 
> *.*
> *And finally, because I have dog allergies, I couldn't wear a dog hair sweater without developing an extreme case of eczema. But that's also true when it comes to wool. So for now I'll continue to save the hair for the birds.*


The coat is spun with wool, so is a blend, and most of the dog hair used is actually undercoat, which is quite soft.

I am "allergic" to wool - it makes me itch and acoording to my dermatologist, it is actually the lanolin in the wool that bothers me. I don't know if because the yarn in the sweater that Gini made for me was custom blended with Tiller's coat and so well washed, it does not cause me to itch at all. It is quite like cashmere, which I can wear but cannot afford.


----------



## Bob-N-Tash (Feb 24, 2008)

Pointgold said:


> The coat is spun with wool, so is a blend, and most of the dog hair used is actually undercoat, which is quite soft.
> 
> I am "allergic" to wool - it makes me itch and acoording to my dermatologist, it is actually the lanolin in the wool that bothers me. I don't know if because the yarn in the sweater that Gini made for me was custom blended with Tiller's coat and so well washed, it does not cause me to itch at all. It is quite like cashmere, which I can wear but cannot afford.


Well that makes sense. Tasha had the softest plushest undercoat that I've ever encountered. Anything made from that would be quite luxurious.
And I'm with you... allergic to wool and unable to afford cashmere.


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

Check out this site....esp. the Newfie. 

http://ifitshipitshere.blogspot.com/2008/10/wearing-hair-of-dog-portraits-of-people.html

I'd do it....I'd like sox or mittens though, not a sweater person much anymore...thanks to mother menopause, lol.

I mean, gee, I wear it everyday, as is, lol

Wait! Check out the bikini, bahahaha!!!
http://blogs.usatoday.com/ondeadline/2008/03/sweaters-made-w.html


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll wear the bikini, Maribeth, if you do 

Canine "cashmere" is up to 80% warmer than wool. These dogs have it made in the wintertime, don't they. 

It's illegal to sell pet fur or related products in New Jersey ??

$9/ounce to have pet fur made into wool .... how many ounces in a sweater?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

:doh:
I refuse to do the math, because a price cannot be put on what my sweater means to me.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

That is totally not what I was saying at all, Laura. I was just wondering what the average cost of a canine "cashmere" sweater would be if someone were to have one made professionally. Not everyone can spin and knit!

:wave:


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

Jo Ellen said:


> $9/ounce to have pet fur made into wool .... how many ounces in a sweater?


A basic worsted weight sweater takes about 16 - 24 oz of wool.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I am allergic to my goldens but it is worth the meds, nebulizer and coughing to hold their soft warm lovable bodies on my lap. But I wouldn't endure the hair sweater.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

cinnamonteal said:


> A basic worsted weight sweater takes about 16 - 24 oz of wool.


Thank you


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't know if I'd wear my dog's fur, but I am wearing a bracelet right now made from my old horse's tail. That horse (his name is Crabby) is still alive, but after getting this bracelet made I so wish I'd kept the tail from my horse Charlie that had to be put down. It's a beautiful bracelet, and it's very nice to look down and know I have a piece of Crabby going with me everywhere. Most people have no clue it is made from horse hair, and it has a beautiful sterling silver clasp, and sterling silver horse shoe charm on it. 

Not sure what I could make from the dog hair, and I wonder how that would smell, but I love the horse hair bracelet.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

If the fibre is cleaned and conditioned properly, there is no odor.

Has anyone ever smelled a sheep? My sons used to have 4H lambs, and though I loved them, my dog smell a LOT better. If sheeps wool can be processed without an odor, dog hair surely can.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Did anyone see the program Cats101 on Animal Planet Saturday night? They had a woman on who spun yarn out of Himalayan cat fur and knitted little purses out of it... Very strange if you ask me.


----------



## vrocco1 (Feb 25, 2006)

I wear Jesse's fur all the time. It sticks to whatever I happen to have on.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

vrocco1 said:


> I wear Jesse's fur all the time. It sticks to whatever I happen to have on.


 
Lucky, lucky you Vern !!!!!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I love the way my dogs smell, especially their paws. : )


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I think everyone finds it weird or morbid, because dogs are domesticated and lambs and sheep are seen as food and well clothes really. Dogs...man's best friend, completely different. I dunno if that makes sense.


----------

